
When Historians Attack Capitalism, They Mostly Attack Straw Men - andrenth
https://mises.org/wire/when-historians-attack-capitalism-they-mostly-attack-straw-men
======
boomboomsubban
Much of this seems like a natural response to the common attacks made on
socialism. The failures of the USSR and PRC are used to write off the entire
idea socialism, when the same broad definitions and inability to generate
concrete proof plague that side as well.

